
How come iTunes sales haven’t hit a wall? - soundsop
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/09/12/how-come-itunes-sales-havent-hit-a-wall/
======
xsmasher
I'd say using iTunes requires less technical acumen than keeping a Windows
installation running and virus-free.

Re: expecting users to be digital archivists - you may as well ask why anyone
not a museum curator buys antiques, or anyone not an archival librarian keep
books. Users may not expect their digital collection to last any longer than
their collection of 8-tracks.

------
jarrodtaylor
iTunes hasn't hit a sales wall because digital music is a lot more convenient
that anything that's come before it, and iTunes made digital music dead
simple. Having your entire music collection in your pocket makes storing it
any other way seem like a step backwards. That convenience trumps any tech
worries most people have.

